# [GEN] Charges for suspected puppy mill owner weighed - Newsday



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.newsday.com/news/local/suffolk/ny-lidogs105681111may10,0,1892588.story&cid=1211581917&ei=YlMlSOKOBY2M8QS_16iXAQ&usg=AFrqEzdz2A25YBwnxxYPYQybTF1d531L0Q">Charges for suspected <b>puppy mill</b> owner weighed</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Newsday, NY -</font> <nobr>44 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>While the district attorney's office decides whether to press charges against an East Northport woman suspected of running a <b>puppy mill</b> out of her East <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

